# Where to find 15" x 7" wheel barels ?



## GTDGLI (Oct 20, 2006)

*Widened Corrado steelies : Where to find 15" x 7" wheel barrels ?*

Hi, I have a set of used Corrado wheels and I am 
looking to fab. up a set of widened steelies with custom offset.
7" would be plenty in my stock arches running
Patec Holeshots. I am a machinst / toolmaker so am
confident I can pull it off, at least the set-up and tacking part.
Could approch a more experienced welder for final
welding to avoid distortion and the like.
I will only be running the used centers on new barrels.
Any links to previous posts would be nice!
My concern is getting a strong enough wheel for street as well a compatable barrel ID for my centers.
Thanks!
Hugh










_Modified by GTDGLI at 5:50 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## GTDGLI (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Widened Corrado steelies : Where to find 15" x 7" wheel barrels ? (GTDGLI)*

Hi again, 
Okay bought two only fabbed up widened Corrado steelies
4 x 100, 15 x 8
The guy used two stock wheels to make up one by replacing
the front lip to a back one, thereby creating an 8" wheel.
Kinda wide for my taste but looks very OK.
I would prefer 7" front, so what I am striving for is a compatable
barrel. The Corrado ID or inner valley ( G ) dimension is 34 cm or 13 3/8".
Did some research and all I could find is GM or Jeep steelies in the 15 x 7 size. Wonder if the ID ( G ) would be same?


Thanks, 
Hugh


_Modified by GTDGLI at 5:50 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## GTDGLI (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Widened Corrado steelies : Where to find 15" x 7" wheel barrels ? (GTDGLI)*

Ah Ha !! 
Link to Ford Hotrodder articles.
13.250" ID ( G ) for Chevy 15 x 8 wheels.
Hopefully the 15 x 7 are same.
Will take a trip down to local salvage yard later this summer to see what I can find. Will make myself a measuring rod that fits friction fit into my Corrado steelie wheel shells at G measuring point.
Will then have an accurate way of scoping out compatable junk yard Chevy or other wheel shells.
Hope this helps ! 
http://www.fordmuscle.com/arch...x.php
http://www.fordmuscle.com/foru....html
http://www.lakeshorewheelandti...e.cgi
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hugh

_Modified by GTDGLI at 5:51 PM 6-23-2009_


_Modified by GTDGLI at 7:13 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## mechanicaldiesel (Sep 29, 2007)

pornography, i will buy some


----------



## GTDGLI (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (mechanicaldiesel)*

More research, 
Stock Corrado wheel weight 15 x 6" : 20.8 lbs.
15 x 8" widened / modified Corrado steelie weight : 22.8 lbs.
Not too shabby !
Can be made up for by running a lighter tire in the
195-50-15 sizing.
Hope this helps.









http://www.janteselargies.eu/main.php?category=4


_Modified by GTDGLI at 5:51 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (GTDGLI)*

I like this thread.


----------



## GTDGLI (Oct 20, 2006)

Updated some links


----------



## Pre95 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (GTDGLI)*

This is some very good knowledge / research your sharing here. Saved this on a word doc to avoid having to kick myself to death using the busted search on vortex in the future. I too was wanting 15x7 steelies and this answered a lot of the question marks.
The only thing that gets me is the wheel weight... A quality lightweight alloy 15x7 hits the scales ~10 lbs! Aside from adding 40lbs to the car over the alloys, what other handling characteristics are affected by adding unsprung weight to the corners of the car?


----------



## GTDGLI (Oct 20, 2006)

Up for my old thread.
Starting project finally after two years lol


----------

